# Pittsburgh to Ithaca



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

I posted this on the NY forum but got no replies. Thought I'd try the PA forum.

What are your suggestions for a two-day road-bike ride (about 150 miles per day) from Pittsburgh PA to Ithaca NY in early April? My main considerations are road quality, car traffic, food, and a nice b&b or hotel to spend the night.

(I've done Pittsburgh to State College in a day, and it's a good place to stop for the night, but, on the map, it looks like there are more direct routes.)

If anyone has done this ride before, I'd be especially interested in your thoughts.


----------

